# Couple shots from May



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally getting around to posting a couple photos. Took a bunch during my annual visit to my parents. The theory was that even a blind squirrel finds a few acorns, out of a few hundred, there were a few I thought were ok.

Needed to figure this image thing out, so registered at imageshack, hope it works.

May the 7th, the day the ice came off the lake.









And one of a black bird near a pond on the golf course.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Images 

I agree with the sentiment .. Take thousands and a couple of them should be worth the trouble of taking them .. of course there is no such thing as value when talking about family photo's .. I wish I/we had been a bit more like the Americans with the trend of photographing school years .. I have hardly anything until after I left school and of what I did have, many seem to be lost or mislaid.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice shots... & I agree about the acorns... 
- out of every 100 shots, there are a couple of nice shots
- out of every 100 nice shots there are a couple of great shots
- out of every 100 great shots, there is one fantastic shot.....

... The secret is to try and not take all the other shots and only take the fantastic ones....

So far, I have failed and still take 100s & 100s in the hopes....:grin:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't I wish I could not take the other ones. Manage the odd good one is all here, someday I'll luck into fantastic, but I need to take my camera with me more. Got a good deer picture the spring before last. They come out as the snow melts earlier by the highway, plus they lick the salt that's used on icy roads.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I got my first camera, Kodak B&W, when I was about 10 years old .. I am now 57 .. I have just started to get a grip on good shots .. mainly because I now have a Digital and no longer need to have a pocketful of cash for development & printing .. 

you take shots , you learn about what you shouldn't have done .. you go back and try again with a different perspective in mind. 

I have several places not far from my residence where I go back again and again to see if I can improve upon my last photo shoot. It's when away on Holiday/Business that I have the biggest problems .. If I am alone I will shoot away to my hearts content trying different angles and places .. when I was using Film (Before Digital) it meant point, shoot & hope .. My last time was in Moscow (2002) .. and I was really surprised at the results although I am sure that I could improve given the chance.

scanned *prints *of Moscow

*Hotel Ukraine*










*Red Square*










*Behind the Kremlin*










*River View outside the Kremlin*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gonna have to figure out how to post a pic or two. Do I REALLY have to read the sticky?? I know there are free sites but my preference is a pay site and the budget doesn't even include beer, let alone a photo site. I have a pic of one of them dang Canadian Geese..... protected but becoming a nuisance. Due to the colors and setting you have to look for the Goose.... almost like it was trying to hide.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't used a paying site for any of mine but it's worth bearing in mind the size restraints .. max width 1024 pixels .. 800 * 600 is usually sufficient, but there are times when a bigger picture is needed to do justice. Use jpg or png to keep picture "volume " as low as possible .. a bmp format can be 10 times larger than the equivalent jpg .. and takes longer to upload.
You can also use the attachment tool from the "Go Advanced" page but keep the size and format in mind.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I can try...all pics are jpg/jpeg.

Didn't come out the way I planned. I have no clue to posting pics:grin:

There are 2 geese if you look close... nesting. Had to crop the photo due to file size....just did a quick chop


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice affect with the trees reflected in the water too, I thought it was background till I zoomed in and saw the ripples .. Image comes up nice and large and the Geese are really easy to see .. you just "open in a new window or tab" to get the best affect .. well done !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, DF!!

I only have a simple point-and-shoot.... Sony DSC-V1...5mp. Kinda old and outdated but $$$ when I bought it. 

I really need to get an education on posting pics. I have a few lucky shots, including one that I was unhappy with until I took a second look. I took a third look and not such a lucky shot


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There's a lot of content in that picture that is not easily Visible .. like the "Paradise" sign and the fact that the flame is a torch being held by that young lady .. you should get some photo editing software ( Mine, or rather some of it, came with the camera) and practice with it .. Nice effect though, as is ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I took the liberty of having a quick play with SABL's piccie, and after approx 15 seconds, got this:











I used the 'Digimark Intellihance' filter, included with Corel's PhotoPaint. As well as adjustments for Saturation, 'Noise' and Sharpness (Never used cos they're [email protected]), you can adjust the 'Low', 'Middle' and 'High' tones of an image (Imagine a 3-band audio graphic-equaliser, but for images :grin - This photo just had the 'Top' end lifted slightly.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't see WerBo's rendering... My version at 1024pxw:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo and Donald,

Thanks guys!! I don't have any editing software, I think. I might have to see if I can find the software for the old camera. I had a different PC when I purchased my camera and loaded it there. 

About the only two options I have are "delete" or crop. 

I'll work on doing a better job of getting pics uploaded.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So what happened to the CD that would have come with the camera or check the site for the camera make, model & manufacturer. They might have the software there.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

From what I've heard on other forums, a rather good bit of basic photo-editing freeware, called 'The Gimp' s freely available *here*.

My 'Escape Clause' - I haven't personally tried it :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My friend uses *Picasa* by Google. 

He says it will also display an image on Google earth if that image has gps cordinates in the exif (info) part of the file. My images of the boat grave yard has gps data embedded if you want to try them...

Picasa is a free offering here


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have used this for the 4-5 years as I only basic stuff.

http://www.irfanview.com/

Remember to load the plug ins.

BG


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There's also a version of gimp called gimpshop. It's supposed to use menus similar to photoshop's, so users of that prog find it easier to use. Never used photoshop, so don't have a clue on that. I do use gimp, just your basic cropping and scaling and stuff though. Don't seem to have the time to learn all the fancy stuff.


----------

